
Despite the horrible redesign, Reddit seems to keep growing - TekMol
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=reddit,twitter
======
skilled
I guess that makes _horrible_ subjective.

~~~
TekMol
Not necessarily. It could also mean that Reddit offers some unique
functionality that people want to use, no matter how much pain they have to
plow through.

Google also keeps growing despite adding more and more ads. I never met
anybody who likes ads.

